# Oh my goodness...



## Zenobiah (Jan 16, 2008)

I am pregnant!

At (almost) 35. For the first time. After 19 months of TTC. 

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Due date some time in late August / early September (didn't keep a chart, I had given up...)


----------



## sofietje (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations !


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks! I am hurting a lot (cramps) but no nausea yet so I am happy for that.


----------



## Becky (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats wonderful news   

You're so lucky! DH & I have been TTC for over 3 years now.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope you get there soon too, Becky.


----------



## Bret (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats!!! 

Send some of that baby dust our way too, also been trying for 2 1/2 years


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 16, 2008)

Consider it sent, Bret!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW congrats to you!  I like babies, when I can give them back to their mommies!


----------



## pink-north (Jan 16, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! All the best for you. Take care of yourself and get your rest now.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, I try. I fall on my face at 9:30pm every night.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, that is great news Zenobiah!  My wife and I tried for years and we could not not conceive. :cry:   We are in our summer of our 40's now, too late.  We do not have anyone to leave anything to besides nephews and nieces.  We really used to miss children, and still do!  We just had a good cry the other day about this very subject.

Well enough about me!  Congratulations!

Paul... :wink:


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations, so happy for you.  

Paul, we are in the same boat you are, 40's and babies were not meant to be for us.  Guess that's why I have so many "fur babies".  I would be just absolutely lost without my animals to cuddle.  Have lots of neices and nephews but it's not the same.

Zenobiah, not trying to rain on your happy day, just love that little one extra for us!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lane (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats!!! Baaaaaaaaaaaaby!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Zenobiah, will your child be born in the USA?  I didn't know when the move is scheduled for.  Congratulations again.  Like Chalk Creek said;  "love your child extra for us!"

Paul


----------



## gbtreasures (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you!  Expect some nausea & stuff the first trimester, then smoother sailing.


----------



## Lane (Jan 17, 2008)

gbtreasures said:
			
		

> Congrats to the both of you!  Expect some nausea & *stuff* the first trimester, then smoother sailing.



That's a very nice way of putting it. You'll have to keep us all posted.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, I am experiencing STUFF right now. Baby is building a mansion in there it seems. OWWWW!!!!


I am sorry for those of you that wanted babies but could not have any. We were actually thinking of adopting if it wasn't going to happen for us. Yes, the baby is a wrinkle in our plans, but a very cute wrinkle. It will most definitely be born in Norway with free healthcare. Don't know how we are going to do things yet.


----------



## Bret (Jan 17, 2008)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> It will most definitely be born in Norway with *free healthcare*.



Well that's a definite bonus!!


----------



## gbtreasures (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, yeah! ......... I don't want STUFF to scare anyone off!  You got to admit, though, its really not that bad (at least it wasn't for me).  

Any names picked out yet??   :?:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 29, 2008)

Aaaahh!!!! Congrats!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## sofietje (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Zenobiah, 

Is the baby still building his mansion, or is it giving you some time to get used to sharing your body the coming months?


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

*What A Blessing!*

Congrats! We never had any trouble conceiving. My heart goes out to those who struggle. I love babies! And if we had ample amount of income...I'd have a quiver full!    I will be praying that the pregnancy and delivery are stress free and safe for both Mommy and Baby!
Much Love!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Man, I'm Sorry.*



			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Well, that is great news Zenobiah!  My wife and I tried for years and we could not not conceive. :cry:   We are in our summer of our 40's now, too late.  We do not have anyone to leave anything to besides nephews and nieces.  We really used to miss children, and still do!  We just had a good cry the other day about this very subject.
> 
> Well enough about me!  Congratulations!
> 
> Paul... :wink:


 Man. I am so sorry. I can't imagine.  :cry:  I'm praying for you guys.


----------

